# ???



## erik (Dec 8, 2009)

well i was told that lil'man's bloodlines were jeep&wallace.. well ive yet to ever find anything on wallace.. is it a bloodline or just made up? i would really love to no.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Wallace is not a made-up bloodline, just a very old one. I would imagine its quite difficult to find a relatively pure Wallace dog. Here are some links that talk about Wallace.

Pit Bull Stories - Story of the Old Family Red Nose Pit Bull
::: Old Family Reds ::: History :::

Bob Wallace was the founder, and evidently he had two strains of dogs. One was his main line that were smallish and black-nosed and varied in color. And he had his rednose dogs that if I remember correctly he kept as an outcross. He became more well-known for the rednose dogs than the others.

If you can get your hands on the Richard Stratton books, he talks about Bob Wallace quite a bit.


----------



## erik (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks.. i'll check it out


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

You can also read the most recent edition of the ADBA Gazette. It has a LONG article about that very strain.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Friggin' ADBA needs to send me my Gazette. I have to keep badgering them every time, "send me the Gazettes that have my blogs in them, please!" Oy.[/rant]


----------

